# Any F3:13 close out deals?



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone know of any good deals on a F3:13? New or used - 53cm


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Bianchi67 said:


> Anyone know of any good deals on a F3:13? New or used - 53cm
> 
> Check the Randall Scott site. Not sure about your size,but the listed price before ship is $2600. Good luck


----------



## 3dog (Dec 29, 2007)

Check glorycycles.com, they have the 3:13 listed for $2389. I recently purchased one , but upgraded some of the components.


----------



## yurky22 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've had my eye out for a good deal as well. This site has different sizes and colors @ $2,299 with/Free Shipping. It's an alternative to glorycycles.com, or bikesomewhere.com which are selling them for $2,389-$2,399. Glorycycles charges at least $27 for shipping (FedEx ground is listed as the cheapest), while bikesomewhere is free.

Ebay prices have been pretty good. Here's one which sold for $1,700 even.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320160039385

I've seen them on there going for $1,800-$2,000 New. Hopefully prices will come down and stocks don't sell out. I'm looking for a Red one for this upcoming riding season~


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

yurky22 said:


> Ebay prices have been pretty good. Here's one which sold for $1,700 even.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320160039385


I don't think this sold for $1700 - reserve was not met.


----------



## yurky22 (Sep 1, 2007)

My bad, you are correct. However, I've seen them sold there for between $1,700-$2,000 for brand new never ridden models (lots of sizes, varied colors) in the last several months. It was the only example I had which is still available to view or is searchable on Ebay. At least the auction shows that Ebayers aren't wanting to pay close to the ~$2,400 on certain websites, even though that's still about $600 less than when they first came out.

Here's a White 53cm, Brand New, for $2,000... Also accepting offers. Sharp color in my opinion.
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280180820272

Better pictures of White I'd say...

















































Too bad they didn't release the Limited Edition Naked Carbon colored model in the states here, just gorgeous!...

























The Blue is striking...

































The Red has won me over though...









I'd quote some more exact prices I saw them auction for, but I can't remember nor have the links to the auctions anymore. Right about $2,000 was the max I saw though. That's a price I'd be willing to pay... unless I find a bare frame somewhere. A slight preference for Campagnolo components I have.

Happy Riding~


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Too bad they didn't offer the Campy version in the States. Same goes for the new FP5's.


----------



## mthacker (Mar 24, 2008)

Great photos of the 3:13 above! Where did you find those?


----------



## yurky22 (Sep 1, 2007)

The internet!

Google image search is great:
http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&q=f3:13&btnG=Search+Images

This site has lots of great close up's:
http://www.cyclingtime.com/pr/pinarello/12f313/index.html
(Click on the black "See Detail" button on the big white F3:13 picture towards the bottom)

I found most of the extra large images (even larger than what I posted here) from retail sites and looking at source codes on F3:13 pages.


----------



## mthacker (Mar 24, 2008)

Good heads up. I had been using Google images to try to find some good shots, but I found no photos at that level of quality and of those great angles as posted on this thread. I am waiting on delivery of my new '07 F3, so those photos really gave me my fix until I get my hands on mine.


----------



## mthacker (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Yurky22, did you end up finding an F3:13? If so, where? Mine is being built up by Bothell Bikes in WA.


----------



## yurky22 (Sep 1, 2007)

My pleasure.

What color did you go with?

I actually ended up ordering a different frame, although the F3:13 is still on my mind~ Went with a 2008 Wilier Izoard, Red/White/Naked like the attached picture, and am installing a record groupset, fulcrum crankset, and some FSA components.

I don't know why but I still see an F3:13 in my future  White in color, with a campy groupset~


----------



## mthacker (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice! I don't know a heck of a lot about Wiler, but I understand they are well regarded. Have a thing for the Italian brands? I look forward to hearing what you think about it once you get a few miles on her. Beautiful indeed. I would have liked the option to go with Campy on the Pinarello, but I don’t have the budget for the 4:13.

What’s up with manufacturers pasting URLs on bikes? My buddy and I saw some new Felts that had the same thing going on.

I went with the red/white. I initially wanted the white/black, however they sold the last one in my size before I could get to it... so it made my decision easy. I'm sure I'll love the red... it's just that the white model was a little more understated. Had them put on a set of ’08 Ksyrium SLs. I can’t wait to get some good miles in.


----------



## yurky22 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've definitely had an eye for Italian bikes lately. It makes me feel good investing my money into a brand which has good history and produces a nice frame for the cost. Even though a lot of the frames out there are made in China, the quality and design with these brands seems better than some others I've run into. Both brands have definitely caught my eye styling wise too. Reviews I've read about ride quality and such are very pleasing as well, for both brands.

Maybe the URL makes it go faster?~

I'd also like to hear your opinion on the F3:13 after you've ridden it. Red is a good choice. It's a bold color, but I think it looks great with the white accents. Happy riding this year!


----------

